# aggressive fish with plants



## Smokinwitdafishies (Feb 16, 2014)

Is there any aggressive fish that should not tear up and uproot plants just for fun and or food..? I had a clown knife in the past but i gave him to a friend he only hid under the driftwood he had the same problem


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

What kind of fish are you looking for? Its not an issue of level of aggression, tiger barbs are aggressive but they are no threat to plants.


----------



## Smokinwitdafishies (Feb 16, 2014)

Well ive got alot of feeder guppys im looking for something that will eat them

They will be back in the 10 gallon when i get something to eat em


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

My angels will eat guppy fry, but it also got to the point that the angels were killing the adults and eating them so had to pull them from the tank.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

Is it possible that you could just keep the guppies in the 10 gallon and enjoy them?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know about big fish, but Oscars seem pretty ambivalent towards plants. I've never owned an Oscar though, so don't quote me on that...


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Angels will eat your guppies and not harm your plants. But they require a fairly large tank. And ya guppies are nice fish if you can afford the space to keep them in the ten gallon you will enjoy them.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I have 6 plants in my tank and my swordtails eats on some of my plants and really eats the leaves up so I put them in another tank that's has no plants.cant have them eating the leaves up and it makes a mess in the tank.


----------



## Smokinwitdafishies (Feb 16, 2014)

Well its a 55 but i have way to many they just been breeding and i wanna keep rasing fry not kill the fry the young adults and up but f9r the oscer id love that ill look into google on that one


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't suggest an Oscar _just_ to eat some fry. They will eventually eat everything in the tank that will fit in their mouth. In fact, I would not suggest buying any fish that will later become yet another problem you aren't equipped to deal with.

Swordtails eating plants? Thats a new one on me. I've had them for years and never seen them doing anything like that.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

Do You have spell check on your computer or were you trying to be cool?


----------



## Smokinwitdafishies (Feb 16, 2014)

pepe said:


> Do You have spell check on your computer or were you trying to be cool?


Can u get off my topic with that lookin for help not a grammer nazi btw im always on my phone

@jrman not just fry full grown guppys they were always feeders they just sit in the main tank because i cant find anything else to coexist with them


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

The only way I can see swords eating plants at all is if its a dead, dying, or an unhealthy leaf. As far as tank mates for your guppies. You can one of two, three ways. Option 1) stock the tank with compatible community fish 2) any other fish will eat your guppies. Only way to get bigger fish and keep your guppies, put them in a different tank.


----------



## Smokinwitdafishies (Feb 16, 2014)

hotwingz said:


> The only way I can see swords eating plants at all is if its a dead, dying, or an unhealthy leaf. As far as tank mates for your guppies. You can one of two, three ways. Option 1) stock the tank with compatible community fish 2) any other fish will eat your guppies. Only way to get bigger fish and keep your guppies, put them in a different tank.




Thats what i want to do as said i have another tank..


----------

